# PS4 Games have been added to Sony's PlayStation Now Service



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2017)

Hai,

*PS4 Games have been added to Sony's PlayStation Now Service
*
What would PlayStation 4 game, you like to Play on PC through PlayStation Now?
PC users can not play/stream PS4 games through PlayStation Now 

Sony has now officially added PS4 games to their PlayStation Now library, allowing both PS4 and PC users to stream/play a selection of over 500 games if you pay Sony's subscription fee. 

Right now this is the only way to play some console exclusive titles like Killzone 2, The Last of Us and Red Dead Redemption on PC, with this new update to Sony's catalog now adding additional games into the mix. Below is a list of the all 51 PS4 games that have been recently added to PlayStation Now. 





- Killzone Shadow Fall
- Saint's Row IV Re-Elected
- WWE 2K16
- Tropico 5
- F1 2015
- Evolve
- Dead Nation Apocalypse
- Helldivers
- Resogun
- Heavy Rain
- Tearaway Unfolded
- Counterspy
- Shadow of the Beast
- Alienation
- Escape Plan
- Everybody's Gone to the Rapture
- Broken Age
- Grim Fandango Remastered
- Castlestorm Definitive Edition
- God of War III: Remastered
- Super Mega Baseball
- Ultra Street Fighter IV
- Hardware: Rivals
- This War Of Mine: The Little Ones
- Day Of The Tentacle Remastered
- Sherlock Holmes: Crimes And Punishments
- Dungeons II
- Back To Bed
- Pure Chess
- Pure Pool
- Olliolli
- Stick It To The Man
- Blood Bowl 2
- Super Stardust Ultra
- Exist Archive: The Other Side of the Sky
- Nidhogg
- Darksiders II: Definitive Edition
- MX vs ATV Supercross Encore
- Farming Simulator 15
- Tour De France 2016
- Air Conflicts: Pacific Carriers
- Grand Ages: Medieval
- Pure Hold'em World Poker Championship
- Q*bert: Rebooted
- Fluster Cluck
- The Last Tinker: City of Colors
- Velocibox
- Whispering Willows
- Kickbeat Special Edition
- Battle Worlds Kronos
- Legend Of Kay Anniversary


Sadly there are not that many large console exclusives on this list to entertain PC fans, though popular PS3 exclusives like the Uncharted series and The Last of Us are already on the service to enjoy, without even owning a PS3 or PS4. 

At the time of writing, PlayStation Now costs £12.99 per month in the UK, which isn't that much if you want to catch up on a few exclusive within a small time period but a significant price if you want to continue to use the service each month. I imagine a lot of PC gamers would be more interested in this service if the price was reduced, perhaps to £8 a month or so.






Source: PS4 Games have been added to Sony's PlayStation Now Service | Software | OC3D News


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 7, 2017)

I tried registering for a trial, but it seems doesn't work in India

Sent from my Le X821 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonio94 (Jul 10, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Hai,
> 
> *PS4 Games have been added to Sony's PlayStation Now Service
> *
> ...



I think I agree, most of these games aren't interesting, atleast to my taste. The only game piques my interest is Darksider 2 but I've already played it on PC.
Would love to see Red Dead Redemption, it had so much praises and sadly I didn't have chance to play it during its release.


----------

